# Guitar Injury?



## Stig O'Tracy (Apr 21, 2009)

Is it possible to injure oneself by playing too much or perhaps by having bad form. It seems I've developed something akin to tennis elbow, the thing is I don't play tennis. The pain is sharp and is largely located where the ulna contacts the humerus. Oh, and this would be on my pick hand (right hand) arm.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm not a kinesiologist, but I could see a possibility for carpal tunnel problems.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Stig O'Tracy said:


> Is it possible to injure oneself by playing too much or perhaps by having bad form.


Absolutely, usually a combination of bad technique and overuse. 

About 12 years ago I had a good teacher rebuild my technique completely, then about 5 years ago I took a bunch of yoga classes that were specifically for people with music related injuries. Together those have let me live without pain. Before that I was a mess. 

My issues were all in the wrists and hands though. No idea what would cause pain in the elbow.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yes. Get some professional instruction/coaching from both a good guitar teacher and a physio-therapist. Muscle tension from over gripping anything (pick, neck, body), hunching, or a pick/strum stroke which jerks abruptly at the end of the stroke instead of "circling" (actually a flattened oval) so the muscles and joints don't develop issues, can both create pain and discomfort. Relax, stretch, breath deep, warm up, slow down in order to speed up. 

Don't procrastinate.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Stig O'Tracy said:


> Is it possible to injure oneself by playing too much or perhaps by having bad form. It seems I've developed something akin to tennis elbow, the thing is I don't play tennis. The pain is sharp and is largely *located where the ulna contacts the humerus.* Oh, and this would be on my pick hand (right hand) arm.


*From your description*, this might be known as "Golfer's Elbow" (medial epicondylitis). Pain on the outside of the elbow is "Tennis Elbow" (lateral epicondylitis). 

As a retired physiotherapist, I strongly encourage to *listen to Mooh's advice*.

I often get some transient symptoms of Tennis Elbow (on my left) after doing too much note bending. 

Diablo...carpal tunnel is at the wrist

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Stig O'Tracy (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for your responses especially the tip about "Golfer's Elbow" (medial epicondylitis). I love to go into the doctors office and tell him I think I have XYZ. They hate this and usually give you a dismissive look, surely thinking "Oh yes, and when did you graduate from medical school?" It's especially enjoyable later when they must confirm your much despised self diagnosis.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I got tennis elbow once--but it was a result of helping someone move and then moving stuff at work. I had to stop doing that and couldn't play guitar for a couple of weeks.

My boss wasn't happy when he found out I couldn't move stuff--but since that wasn't my primary role--he couldn't say much.


Definitely take care of yourself.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Ya there are all kinds of repetitive stress injuries you can get. Guitar is no different than anything else. The precautions/tips Mooh mentioned should really be applied to anything you do repetitively.

Do you use the computer a lot as well? The combination of a lot of computer, a lot of guitar, and improper warming up and stretching can be a killer. I had so many problems at one point a few years back that I could hardly even grip with my right hand.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I developed 'tennis elbow' in my right arm when I worked on a garbage truck during my 2 week tenure as a driver/thrower. It took about 1/2 year to correct itself. During that period I played somewhat less guitar and did stretching warmups.


----------



## jeremiahlafollette (Apr 20, 2009)

*Ouch*

Back when I was in music college I developed what appears to be similar symptoms from over exerting myself. The result was tendonities in my left hand area and golf elbow.

Thankfully I was able get into a sports medicine clinic due to the fact that the physio therapist had an interest in music injuries, and so, If your able to get a referal note from your GP; I would deffinately encourage you to seek out someone like a physio therapist who plays guitar, bass, piano or violin.

One thing I was taught by my physio therapist (you'll need to check with your own physiotherapist to make sure it's ok to do this) was after practicing to have a dixie cup with frozen water. You just tear off a top layer exposing some of the ice and gently rub it around your affected area to allow your affected area to cool down. Just make sure you have a towl around because it can get messy with melting water and only for about a minute. 

I Hope that helps a little bit.


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

.


----------



## jeremiahlafollette (Apr 20, 2009)

*Surgery*

I personally have known musicians (bass and piano) who have gone the surgey route, and they have never played the same since. 

If someone recomends surgery, then in my opinion, find another opinion. 

I remind myself when I go to a doctor and see the certificate of practice up on the wall, (with no disrespect to the medical community) doctors are "practicing medicine" just like we fellow muscians are "practicing guitar."

My own personal doctor, and I have a great doctor, has no clue about music injuries. My current pysiotherapist, due to a recent car injury, has played the guitar for over ten years, and so understands the physical and mental pain associated with related or unrelated music injuries.

It is unfortunate that most GP's have no understanding of hand/arm, shoulder, wrist, etc...injuries, however there are some out there that do understand musician injuries...you just have to search them out.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

My injuries from a car accident last year are healing, and fortunately the only effect it had on my guitar playing was shortlived. For a couple of weeks I couldn't play due to shoulder pain. If it has persisted I would have certainly pursued something like you're referring to. Now even when my shoulder's sore, it doesn't affect my guitar playing. The only thing that's lingered is I can't stand for as long as I used to be able to, without some pain--although that's improving as well. So I sit more often when I play guitar. It has nothing to do with holding a guitar as it happens with my Les Paul, my very light 12 string or when I'm not holding anything. (Although at one time that did make a difference.)


----------

